

On Mediocre Software - Where is the Love? - psychotik
http://crazyviraj.blogspot.com/2011/01/on-mediocre-software-where-is-love.html

======
pgroves
It's nice to see someone in the software industry finally realizing how the
current trend of "release when you're embarrassed how bad it is" is destroying
people's faith in the software industry. Soon any good will accumulated over
the years (if there even was any) will be spent, and the broader population
will equate "software" with "crap" unless proven otherwise.

Software companies of all sizes are relying on their ability to trick people
into buying complete crap at least once to sell products. It will work once
for every potential customer.

Even George W. knows what happens next..."Fool me once, shame on...shame...
shame on you... the point is you can't get fooled again"

~~~
psychotik
To be fair, I think the current trend (which I agree with, btw) is "you should
be embarrassed by your v1 release". This isn't the same as "release when
you're embarrassed how bad it is". I hope the difference in both these
statements is obvious.

You can release a high quality product of love and still be embarrassed by
it's lack of features/functionality a few releases down the line - I see
nothing wrong with it. Releasing a product that is 'crap' is something totally
different though.

